# MAC 'n More



## pookus (May 11, 2007)

(sort of like Mac 'n Cheese - but not.)

These are some kind of old pics of my collection, but here goes


----------



## Hilly (May 11, 2007)

Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## n_c (May 11, 2007)

You've got a great collection.


----------



## Jayne (May 11, 2007)

wow, that's a collection


----------



## juicyaddict (May 11, 2007)

what an extensive collection!  it is like a rainbow of colors!


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 12, 2007)

Super cool collection


----------



## cindylicious (May 12, 2007)

OMG!!!!! thats alot!!!


----------



## chipmunkvoice (May 12, 2007)

WOW thats one gorgeous collection you have there 

*jealous*


----------



## Dana72 (May 12, 2007)

beautiful collection


----------



## mistella (May 13, 2007)

awesome collection!!


----------



## semtexgirl (May 13, 2007)

That's some collection!


----------



## Kim. (May 13, 2007)

I just about died when I saw all this makeup. Nice collection!


----------



## MACisME (May 13, 2007)

oooh paints. so many


----------



## pookus (May 17, 2007)

thanks everybody.  it feels a bit silly, but at least i know i'm not the worst lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the way i always see it is that at least i collect something i can USE


----------



## little teaser (May 17, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## ladynpink (Jun 22, 2007)

that is such a good collection!!


----------



## Jill35 (Jun 22, 2007)

Man I need to get working on my stash! That's awesome!


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 22, 2007)

yowzers! Awesome collection!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 22, 2007)

great collection!


----------



## lian_qiu (Jun 23, 2007)

Very impressive!!


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 23, 2007)

can i just say that i love your pigment collection and i would be in total pigment heaven if i had a collection like that.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice collection


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 23, 2007)

awesome collection! i love the variety of brands!


----------



## macedout (Jun 24, 2007)

woooohoooo! i hope to get there one day :0


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 25, 2007)

Great! I guess you like pigments


----------

